# How can I help my betta? He looks like he has holes in his face and some on his fins.



## ficus (Mar 3, 2021)

Recently noticed my fish has small chunks missing and pinholes in his tail. Was unsure whether this could come from fin nipping? And when I started taking photos of his body close up, I noticed a few holes in his face (used a macro lens and saw more holes in his face than I realise too). This doesn't feel normal, but it doesn't match what I have read about hole-in-head, though I could be wrong. It also looked like a few odd scales looked lighter than the rest of his body, but I don't know if my worries for him are making me scrutinize things overtly.

His general behaviour seems normal as he still has a great appetite and has not been showing any odd swimming patterns. I can't tell if he has any stress stripes on him, but if you could see it from the pictures, please let me know what I should look out for.

Wondering if environmental changes could have caused what's been happening to him: i.e. new tankmate added (nerite - quarantined for 2 weeks prior), red dwarf lily was melting so a lot of leaves got cut back, added new Flourish tabs for his plants, started feeding him in the evening, and got brighter light fixtures in the room he's in.

I've already done a 25% water change w/ API StressCoat and added an almond leaf. Is there anything else I can do or get for him? Should I maybe quarantine or medicate with General Cure, Aq. Salt, or even Betta Fix? Is there a solution that involves doing the treatment in his established tank?

Also wanted to note: Before last week, his tank has always had a bigger, thicker, protein buildup on the surface of the water before the water changes. But recently water surface is clear and there's no film present at all.

*Housing:*
How many gallons is your tank? 5 G
Does it have a filter? Yes
Does it have a heater? Yes
What temperature is your tank? 78 F
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? No
Does your Betta have tank mates? What kind? 1 Nerite snail

*Food:*
What food brand do you use? Fluval Bug Bites Flakes / Aqueon Color Enhancing Betta Pellets
Do you feed flakes or pellets? An alternate between the two foods he has
Freeze-dried? Sparingly, freeze dried bloodworms from TopFin (maybe twice a week or less)
How often do you feed your Betta? How much? Fed morning and evening. If pellets 3-4 in the morning, 2-3 in the evening. If flakes, however much he eats in under 2 minutes (2-3 light sprinkles).

*Maintenance:*
Before your Betta became ill how often did you perform a water change? Every week once.
What percentage of water did you change? 25% weekly, 50% monthly.
What is the source of your water? Tap.
Do you vacuum the substrate or just dip out water? Vacuum substrate.
What additives do you use other than conditioner? What brand of conditioner? Indian Almond Leaves. SeaChem Prime for conditioner. However, when he looks unwell, I use API Stress Coat.

*Water Parameters:*
What are your water parameters? Please give exact numbers. If tested by pet store please get exact numbers. "Fine" or "Safe" won't help us help you. Important: Test your water _before_ the regular water change; not after one.

Ammonia: 0
Nitrite: 0
Nitrate: 0
pH: 7.4
Hardness (GH): n/a
Alkalinity (KH): n/a

*Symptoms and Treatment:*
When did you first notice the symptoms? Last Sunday
How has your Betta’s appearance changed? There seems to be more blue pigment appearing on his face than ever. Noticed some pinholes on his top and bottom fins. Some small chunks missing. Holes in his face seem new while comparing older macro photos of him.
How has your Betta’s behavior changed? The bubble nests he makes seem smaller. He hides a little more often.
Is your Betta still eating? Yes.
Have you started treating your Betta? If so, how? Added Indian Almond Leaf half, used API Stress Coat for water change.
Does your Betta have any history of being ill? He previously ripped his tail to shreds badly during his quarantine, before the move to his established tank.
How long have you owned your Betta? Since last November
Was he or she ill or suffering some sort of damage when purchased? Might not be sick but was lethargic, and dull in colour.


----------



## Mbpoppy (Nov 3, 2019)

ficus said:


> started feeding him in the evening,


This is good, bettas need to be fed twice a day

Once a week water change is fine but you'll want to do 50% every time. I'm not familiar with anything beyond Indian Almond Leaf.


----------



## ficus (Mar 3, 2021)

Mbpoppy said:


> Once a week water change is fine but you'll want to do 50% every time.


okay, noted! would you do a larger amount of water change monthly still?


----------



## Aries&Gucci (Jan 6, 2021)

ficus said:


> What additives do you use other than conditioner? What brand of conditioner? Indian Almond Leaves.


you will need more than that like a simple water conditioner bacteria could be eating his fins up


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

Aries&Gucci said:


> you will need more than that like a simple water conditioner bacteria could be eating his fins up


He said he uses prime and bacteria does not eat their fins.


ficus said:


> okay, noted! would you do a larger amount of water change monthly still?


I think what your doing sounds good! He looks to be like he might marble at some point. I see no sign of fin rot in him. All bettas have pin holes on the top of their heads. They are called “sensory pits.” They are symmetrical and perfectly normal. All I can see from the picture is possibly a couple scales missing? But he looks pretty healthy to me! If there is only one or two holes in the fins it’s likely nipping or decor damage.


----------



## Aries&Gucci (Jan 6, 2021)

BettaloverSara said:


> He said he uses prime and bacteria does not eat their fin


Oh ok I just skimmed through


----------



## Mbpoppy (Nov 3, 2019)

ficus said:


> would you do a larger amount of water change monthly still?


Possibly not--it depends on whether you think his environment would need it. As @BettaloverSara noted, you and he are in pretty good shape


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

Aries&Gucci said:


> Oh ok I just skimmed through


Prime is an excellent product but simple conditioners are effective. It is best to avoid giving advice if you haven't given the time to collect the information or put thought into the advice you are giving. What does "bacteria will eat their fins" mean? Are you referring to fin rot? Because that is much more complex than a bacteria being in the tank (ALL tanks have bacteria btw) and no water conditioner will rid the tank of bacteria. Mistakes happen, we miss things sometimes, that is why the form exists. But we don't want to give flippant, inaccurate advice to someone genuinely concerned about their pet.


----------



## KekeTheBettaDoc (Dec 3, 2020)

Hey there! Agreed with everyone above-does not look like HITH. HITH would have the holes all around the body and you would see worms coming out of them. Looks normal to me, the IAL and more frequent water changes will clear up the holes in his fins.


----------

